# Cypripedium parviflorum



## T.paph (May 29, 2009)

It is blooming in my garden. Does anyone know the variety name of this one?


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2009)

Where are you from and where did you get the plant? To me, it looks like var. makasin. What are the measurements of the plant and flower? Ours won't be blooming for another 2 weeks!


----------



## T.paph (May 29, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Where are you from and where did you get the plant? To me, it looks like var. makasin. What are the measurements of the plant and flower? Ours won't be blooming for another 2 weeks!



I am in Toronto. I bought the plant 3 years ago from the society sale. I will get back to about the measurements, it is too dark to see the plants.


----------



## biothanasis (May 29, 2009)

Wonderful flowers!!! Aquilegia at the background is very nice too


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2009)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

Whew! for a minute there I thought you meant there were cyps growing wild in your yard!!!! Nice. [maybe v. parvi.?]


----------



## Clark (May 29, 2009)

Too cool!!!

Is that crocosmia on the right?


----------



## T.paph (May 29, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Too cool!!!
> 
> Is that crocosmia on the right?



It is a mini iris.


----------



## T.paph (May 29, 2009)

The whole plant.
Leaf width 7 cm Leaf length 12 cm

Flower
Ns 7.5 cm
Pouch Width 2cm Pouch Length 2.5 cm
Dorsal W. 1.5 cm Dorsal L. 3 cm
Petal w. 0.5 cm Petal L. 3.5 cm


----------



## T.paph (May 29, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Wonderful flowers!!! Aquilegia at the background is very nice too



Good eyes.


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say it is var. makasin. If you can find out where it originally came from, then you'd know for sure if it is var. makasin or var. parviflorum (I don't believe that var. parviflorum grows in Canada). var. pubescens is usually much larger.


----------



## cnycharles (May 29, 2009)

Is the purple in the photo lighter than in person? At least for the makasin in ny, the red color doesn't match. Usually they are a dark purple. Also the pouch looks fatter than what I've seen. Any chance of being a hybrid or are there others here from Canada who can verify that makasin looks like that up there?


----------



## John M (May 29, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Yeah, I'd say it is var. makasin. If you can find out where it originally came from, then you'd know for sure if it is var. makasin or var. parviflorum (I don't believe that var. parviflorum grows in Canada). var. pubescens is usually much larger.


 Var. parviflorum grows in Ontario. I've seen it blooming at the same time and in close proximity to var. pubescens. The two varieties are quite distinct. I presume that they have different pollinators because there are no intermediate looking ones that I've seen. The plant in the photo looks different from var. parviflorum and var. pubescens. I'm not familiar with makasin at all. Since others here think that it may be that, perhaps they're correct.


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2009)

It's obviously not var. pubescens. It could however be a hybrid between var. makasin / parviflorum and var. pubescens. I have seen both var. makasin and var. pubescens growing side by side. There is a distinct difference, but there are some that don't quite match either variety. The one pictured does not really look like the var. makasin I have seen. If it was collected in Ontario, and var. makasin is not found in Ontario, then it must be var. parviflorum or a hybrid.

I don't know what the difference between var. makasin and var. parviflorum are. I'd like to see them side by side. I think it would be very hard to tell the difference. 

John M, do you know what the range of var. parviflorum is? I wasn't aware it was in Canada.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful garden!


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2009)

Whatever it is it's cool. THanx for sharing.


----------



## T.paph (May 31, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Whew! for a minute there I thought you meant there were cyps growing wild in your yard!!!! Nice. [maybe v. parvi.?]



Eric, the only palnts that grow wild in my yard are dandelions. Do you know somebody who grow them? I'll be happy to send them some.:rollhappy:


----------



## T.paph (May 31, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> Is the purple in the photo lighter than in person? At least for the makasin in ny, the red color doesn't match. Usually they are a dark purple. Also the pouch looks fatter than what I've seen. Any chance of being a hybrid or are there others here from Canada who can verify that makasin looks like that up there?



The color is a lot lighter now. It is possible that they are growing in full sun.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree that it looks like makasin. How tall is the plant? All of the real makasins that I am aware of are under a foot tall, my favorites are the 6-8 inch specimens. If it is makasin the flowers will have a sweet scent. It is rather light (at least to me, my son and wife say it is strong) - outside best detected in the evening with no breeze. I have had a number blooming in the basement in the winter and then even I will say the scent can be VERY strong! The descriptions all say sweet but do not describe further. When I first smelled it, I could also only say "sweet" as it does not smell like an specific sweet thing.

Ron


----------

